# Fudgy Soufflé Cake with Warm Turtle Sauce...LF/WW



## Filus59602 (Apr 22, 2004)

Fudgy Soufflé Cake with Warm Turtle Sauce

WW Points
Makes 6 servings 

Butter-flavored cooking spray
1/4 tsp. sugar
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
6 Tbsp. hot water
2 Tbsp. stick margarine
3 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
3/4 cup 1% low-fat milk
1/4 cup sugar
1/8 tsp. salt
4 large egg whites
3 Tbsp. sugar
Warm Turtle Sauce*

Preheat oven to 375ºF. 

Coat a 1 1/2-quart soufflé dish with cooking spray; sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon sugar. Set aside.  Combine cocoa and hot water in a bowl. Stir well; set aside. 

Melt margarine in a small, heavy saucepan over medium heat. Add flour; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly with a whisk. Add milk, 1/4 cup sugar, and salt; cook 3 minutes or until thick, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Add cocoa mixture; stir well. 

Spoon into a large bowl; let cool slightly. Beat egg whites (at room temperature) at high speed of a mixer until foamy. Add 3 tablespoons sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, beating until stiff peaks form. Gently fold 1 cup egg white mixture into cocoa mixture; gently fold in remaining egg white mixture. 

Spoon into prepared soufflé dish. Bake at 375ºF for 35 minutes or until puffy and set. Remove from oven; serve warm, at room temperature or chilled with Warm Turtle Sauce.


Warm Turtle Sauce*
6 Tbsp. fat-free caramel-flavored sundae syrup
3 Tbsp. chopped pecans, toasted

Place caramel syrup in a small bowl and microwave at HIGH for 30 seconds, or until warm. Stir in chopped pecans. Makes 1/2 cup. 

1 wedge and 1 T. sauce equals: 241 calories (29 percent from fat), 7.8 g fat (1.7 g sat , 3.3 g mono and 1.9 g poly), 6.1 g protein, 58.6 g carbohydrate, 0.4 g fiber, 2 mg cholesterol, 182 mg sodium ++++ WWP: 5


----------

